# DJ BassWave - WTF?!



## Xaevo (Jul 6, 2009)

http://ms1.infekteddesigns.nl/upld/user_uploads/BassWaveIDb63c/djbasswave-wtfzapgunmix.mp3

it's one of my tracks, not too hard, created the synth sound allby myself, i used FL Studio 8 XXL, with only NI Pro-53...

Bass is a sample.


----------



## protocollie (Jul 6, 2009)

a little bit lacking in energy for what appears to be a dance track but pretty good as a start

probably needs a little quantization and some more going on


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 7, 2009)

protocollie said:


> a little bit lacking in energy for what appears to be a dance track but pretty good as a start
> 
> probably needs a little quantization and some more going on



thanks, this is a high-BPM version btw..


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 7, 2009)

basswave is your online dj name?
...downloading  ...downloading
download don;t work on my win95


----------



## protocollie (Jul 7, 2009)

TechieWolf said:


> thanks, this is a high-BPM version btw..



yeah it sounds a bit fast, close to happy hardcore almost.

i'd really suggest a bassline, that's an important part of a dance track. it could most likely use some hats of SOME sort and a bit more structure so that it's a bit more club friendly.

if you actually hope to have it played at a club, that is.


----------

